# Starter=>LAN=>VPN=>LAN=>CPU=>DP=>MM440 geht das?



## Jan (4 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum programmieren der Siemens Micromaster 440.

Ich habe eine S7-315 2PN/DP und fünf MM440

Die MM440 hängen am Profibus (S7-315) und die S7-315 hängt an einem Switch.
Die Anlage geht weit weg.
Wir sollen einen VPN-Tunnel bekommen, sodass wir über Internet auf den Panel-PC und die S7-315 zugreifen können.
Als Alternative bekommen wir evt. einen Analoganschluss und gehen dann über Analogleitung auf den Switch.

Wenn ich mich mit meinem PG über Profibus draufstecke, kann ich mit Starter auf die MM440 zugreifen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es eine Möglichkeit (Einstellungen) gibt, dass ich mit Starter über den Switch auf den Profibus und somit auf die MM440 zugreifen kann?

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? 
Über die Hilfe und über Google bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## JesperMP (4 März 2011)

ja, es wird funktionieren.
Pg..lan..switch...lan...s7...dp...mm440
und auch
Pg..lan..vpn..lan...s7...dp...mm440


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 März 2011)

Ob du über eine VPN-Verbindung oder direkt übers Netzwerk auf die CPU gehst sollte egal sein.

Das Routing vom Starter über Ethernet über die CPU auf Profibus funktioniert auf jeden Fall, das habe ich bei einem Kunden so laufen (CPU 317 PN/DP).
Die Micromaster FU habe ich im Step7 Projekt integriert (habe DriveES auf dem Rechner), und ein PG mit passend aktivierter Schnittstelle in NetPro eingetragen.

Gleiches wollte ich schonmal mit einer WinAC-RTX auf einem IPC477C versuchen, da scheint die CPU bzw. der IPC dieses Routing jedoch nicht zu unterstützen. Zumindest habe ich das nicht ans Laufen bekommen. Wenn man Fernwartung nur über Ethernet machen kann, ist das natürlich sehr ärgerlich wenn man dann mal an den Micromastern etwas umparametrieren muss.


----------



## Jan (4 März 2011)

Danke für die Schnellen Antworten.

@ JasperMP

Das freut mich zu lesen. Natürlich wüste ich im detail gerne wie und was ich wo einstellen muss. 
Ich habe es heute mal versucht, aber es hat nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe jeweils die Schnittstelle einmal auf Profibus und auf LAN eingestellt. Beide male konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

@ Thomas_v2.1

Was muss ich wo für das Routing einstellen. Ich habe soetwas noch nie eingerichtet. 
Ich habe die MM440 auch alle im S7-Projekt integriert.

Ich habe es heute mal versucht, über LAN auf die MM440 zuzugreifen, aber es hat nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe jeweils die Schnittstelle einmal auf Profibus und auf LAN eingestellt. Beide male konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

Wäre super, wenn du mir da etwas Hilfestellung geben könntest.
Ich bin nicht mehr in der Firma, deshalb kann ich erst Montag in der Hilfe nach Routing suchen.
Es kann sein, dass der Schrank bald ausgeliefert wird; und ich wollte dieses Routing gerne einrichten und testen, bevor der Schrank weg ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 März 2011)

Wenn ich Routing über verschiedene Netze benötige mache ich immer folgendes:
- NetPro starten
- ein PG/PC aus dem Netzobjekte-Ordner "Stationen" einfügen
- Doppelklick auf PG/PC, dann die Schnittstellen hinzufügen die das PG hat (also z.B. Industrial Ethernet und MPI)
- PG/PC an das passende Subnetz anschließen
- im Reiter "Zuordnung" die Ethernetschnittstelle der Schnittstelle der Netzwerkkarte "zuordnen". Die Schnittstelle sollte dann im Feld "Zugeordnet" auftauchen.
- nach bestätigen mit OK sollte die aktive Schnittstelle einen gelben Rahmen bekommen

Ich kann momentan nicht sagen ob es erstmals zwingend notwendig ist die Systemdaten in die CPU zu laden. Ich habe eigentlich immer in NetPro alles eingetragen, darum kann ich nicht sagen wann es nicht funktioniert. Wenn man zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nur den Zugangspunkt ändert, reichte es nur in NetPro die Änderungen zu speichern (ohne übersetzen, ohne laden).

Mit den Einstellungen wird deine PG/PC-Schnittstelle automatisch passend eingestellt sobald du das Projekt öffnest. Wenn du irgendwann wieder händisch die Schnittstelle einstellen möchtest, kannst du in NetPro die Zuordnung wieder lösen.


----------



## Jan (4 März 2011)

Danke.

Ich werde es Montag gleich mal ausprobieren.

Das wäre echt super wenn das klappt, weil mein Cheff mich nicht nach Aruba fliegen lässt.


----------



## Nordischerjung (4 März 2011)

Guck mal Hier hat mir auch geholfen


----------



## Jan (7 März 2011)

@Thomas_v2.1

ich glaube, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Dein Vorschlag, hatte ich schon realisiert (siehe Anhang).

Ich möchte von "Starter" aus die MM440 online sehen.

Ich habe später nur die Ethernetverbindung über VPN.

Was muss ich noch wo einstellen?


@ Nordischerjung

Danke.
Leider konnte ich da keine Infos für mein spezielles Problem finden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 März 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag, hatte ich schon realisiert (siehe Anhang).
> 
> Ich möchte von "Starter" aus die MM440 online sehen.
> 
> ...



So wie du das im Anhang eingerichtet hast mache ich das auch, und damit komme ich auch mit dem Starter über Ethernet auf meine Profibus FU.
Wenn du den Starter dann aus dem Step7-Projekt heraus startest (per Doppelklick auf einen Micromaster), musst du soweit ich das jetzt in Erinnerung habe nichts mehr umstellen.
Funktioniert das bei dir denn so nicht?

Um die VPN-Verbindung würde ich mich erst kümmern wenn du vom lokalen Netzwerk über Routing auf die FUs kommst. Die Tips von User PN/DP kommen erst ins Spiel falls du später mit deinem PG in verschiedenen Subnetzen unterwegs bist.


----------



## Jan (7 März 2011)

Bei mir geht es nicht.
Ich kann in STEP7 die Startersoftware nur mit rechtsklick/öffnen starten; aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Wenn ich im Starter onlinegehen will, versucht er eine Verbindung zu den MM440 herzustellen, sagt mir dann aber, dass er keine Verbindung aufbauen konnte und ich meine Einstellungen überprüfen soll.
Wenn ich mir "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" ansehe, ist die Ethernetschnittstelle eingestellt (siehe Anhang im vorherigen Beitrag).
Muss ich evt. der CPU noch beibringen, dass sie dieses Routing machen soll?
Momentan hänge ich und die CPU im Firmennetzwerk und die FUs über Bus an der CPU.

Die Sache mit der VPN-Verbindung macht mein Kollege, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Was kann ich nun noch versuchen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 März 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Starter onlinegehen will, versucht er eine Verbindung zu den MM440 herzustellen, sagt mir dann aber, dass er keine Verbindung aufbauen konnte und ich meine Einstellungen überprüfen soll.
> Wenn ich mir "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" ansehe, ist die Ethernetschnittstelle eingestellt (siehe Anhang im vorherigen Beitrag).
> Muss ich evt. der CPU noch beibringen, dass sie dieses Routing machen soll?
> Momentan hänge ich und die CPU im Firmennetzwerk und die FUs über Bus an der CPU.



Schau dir im Starter mal die Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt Extras->Einstellungen->Zugangspunkt an. Dort muss "S7ONLINE (STEP7)" ausgewählt sein, ansonsten funktioniert das Routing nicht (steht auch so in der Hilfe).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 März 2011)

Wenn garnichts geht, kannst du den Netzübergang für das Routing auch mal testweise manuell einstellen.
Dazu im Antriebsbaum des Startes mit der rechten Maustaste auf einen Antrieb klicken, dann Zielgerät->Onlinezugang auswählen.
In der Karte "Adressen Baugruppe" kannst du dann aktivieren dass die Zielstation über Netzzugang zu erreichen ist. Dann musst du den Netzübergang aber manuell einstellen. Die S7-Subnetz-ID die dort einzustellen ist, findest du im Netpro wenn du auf das entsprechende Subnetz klickst.

Aber wie gesagt, mit eingetragenem/aktiviertem PG in Netpro sollte das eigentlich schon automatisch geschehen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 März 2011)

Im NetPro mal testweise die Verbindung vom PG zum Profibus löschen. Nicht dass versucht wird, die Verbindung direkt zu verwenden statt über Ethernet zu gehen. Gemäß dem Motto: wozu Routing, ich kann es doch auch so.


----------



## Jan (8 März 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Schau dir im Starter mal die Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt Extras->Einstellungen->Zugangspunkt an. Dort muss "S7ONLINE (STEP7)" ausgewählt sein, ansonsten funktioniert das Routing nicht (steht auch so in der Hilfe).


 
Die Einstellungen sind richtig.


----------



## Jan (8 März 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn garnichts geht, kannst du den Netzübergang für das Routing auch mal testweise manuell einstellen.
> Dazu im Antriebsbaum des Startes mit der rechten Maustaste auf einen Antrieb klicken, dann Zielgerät->Onlinezugang auswählen.
> In der Karte "Adressen Baugruppe" kannst du dann aktivieren dass die Zielstation über Netzzugang zu erreichen ist. Dann musst du den Netzübergang aber manuell einstellen. Die S7-Subnetz-ID die dort einzustellen ist, findest du im Netpro wenn du auf das entsprechende Subnetz klickst.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, mit eingetragenem/aktiviertem PG in Netpro sollte das eigentlich schon automatisch geschehen.


 
Das werde ich ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder an den Schrank ran kann, noch steht er in der Werkstatt, ich musste heute kurzfristig ein neues Projekt anfangen, dass ich Sonntag in Betrieb nehmen muss.
Deswegen konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Jan (8 März 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Im NetPro mal testweise die Verbindung vom PG zum Profibus löschen. Nicht dass versucht wird, die Verbindung direkt zu verwenden statt über Ethernet zu gehen. Gemäß dem Motto: wozu Routing, ich kann es doch auch so.


 
Das habe ich ausprobiert; hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen.
Ich habe mich noch mal direkt auf den DP-Bus gesteckt um sicher zu gehen, dass der Bus bis zum Schrank ok ist.
Er ist ok, wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen.


----------



## ChristophD (9 März 2011)

Hi,

die Beitrag 8 gepostete Konfoguration ist aber in die S7 geladen worden oder?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2011)

Ich habe nicht alle die vorigen Beiträge gelest.

Will nur sagen das so haben wir es gemacht:

Im Projekt gibt es ein "PG/PC" die der Programmier-PC entspricht.
Die HW Konfig ist im S7 CPU geladen, nacher das die PG/PC eingerichtet ist.
Danach konnte man vorort per Routing die FU erriechen über Ethernet/Profibus.
Und, es dasselbe war möglich per VPN.

Der online dialog in STARTER ist wieso (siehe Anhänge):


----------



## Jan (9 März 2011)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Beitrag 8 gepostete Konfoguration ist aber in die S7 geladen worden oder?
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das habe ich. Leider hat es daran nicht gelegen.


----------



## Jan (9 März 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn garnichts geht, kannst du den Netzübergang für das Routing auch mal testweise manuell einstellen.
> Dazu im Antriebsbaum des Startes mit der rechten Maustaste auf einen Antrieb klicken, dann Zielgerät->Onlinezugang auswählen.
> In der Karte "Adressen Baugruppe" kannst du dann aktivieren dass die Zielstation über Netzzugang zu erreichen ist. Dann musst du den Netzübergang aber manuell einstellen. Die S7-Subnetz-ID die dort einzustellen ist, findest du im Netpro wenn du auf das entsprechende Subnetz klickst.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, mit eingetragenem/aktiviertem PG in Netpro sollte das eigentlich schon automatisch geschehen.


 
So hat es funktioniert.
Danke.


----------



## Jan (9 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht alle die vorigen Beiträge gelest.
> 
> Will nur sagen das so haben wir es gemacht:
> 
> ...


 
So hat es funktioniert.
Danke.


----------



## Jan (9 März 2011)

*Danke, danke, danke!!!*

Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe und die zusätzlichen Tips.

Ich kann nun die MM440 über das Firmennetzwerk - CPU - Profibus - MM440 erreichen.

:-D :-D :-D


----------

